# WWE



## Leo Porcello

So is Brock Lesner coming back?? Will Eddie Guerro beat Batista?

Will TNA coming to Spike TV have a big impact?


----------



## sotaman

pork chop you have to much time on your hands if you watch that stuff... oke: :stirpot: oke:


----------



## BigDaddy

I thought this was a "sports" forum...


----------



## jp

Monday night raw Oct 3rd
Hollywood Hogan fights
Comeback by Stone Cold

Lets have some fun!
jP


----------



## muskat

Nobody beats the bushwackers!!!!


----------



## njsimonson

Hustad - can you make a "FAKE SPORTS" section too?!?

LOL. I'm an OLD SCHOOLER.

Andre, Hulk, Warrior...man those were the days...and OooooOOooohhh YeeeeeAAAAAAaaaahhhhh! Da Ma-cho Meeeehn Ran-dy Savage. 
Superfly Jimmy Snuka. Brutus the Barber Beefcake. Damn...I'm slipping down memory lane now. Saturday mornings, Friday night specials, when Wrestlemania was the ONLY pay perview, then Survivor Series. Wow. Fun times. WWF magazine. Undertaker, Kane, Bushwackers - agreed hilarious - the Rockers, Bad Boys, Hercules, JYD. Oh, Can't forget Capt. Lou Albano...with Cyndi Lauper as his manager. Great stuff. I gotta stop...back to work!

Thanks for the thread...Hustad, I retract my top statement.


----------



## dblkluk

Hack saw Jim Dugan!!! :lol:


----------



## muskat

The Rockers - Good old Marty Jennetty (sp?) and Shawn Michaels.....I used to idolize these guys.


----------



## njsimonson

dblkluk said:


> Hack saw Jim Dugan!!! :lol:


HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo!!

(Tounge hanging out and one eye closed!)


----------



## Leo Porcello

dblkluk said:


> Hack saw Jim Dugan!!! :lol:


Tooooouuuuuuuggggghhhhhhh Guuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyy

Rowdy Rowdy Piper, Mr Wonderful Paul Orndorff, Adrian Adonis (when he was acting like a flamer), Big John Stud, Mr Fuji, Brother Love I Loooovvvvvvveeeeeee Youuuuuuuuuu King Kong Bundy splashing the midgets and then they all ganged up on him. Kamala the Ugandan Giant.

Nothing like Bobby the Brain and Gorilla Monsoon going back and fourth.


----------



## fishunt

Brock Lesner is might coming back and he quit football because he got hurt so now he is coming back WWE.... I have not been watchign wrestling for a while but my step uncle kept telling me about WWE


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I can't believe nobody has brought up former mn governor: "The Body"


----------



## Leo Porcello

The Dudley Brothers showed up on TNA's premier on Spike TV. I like that octagon style ring. That AJ Styles does some crazy moves. It one be long before one of those guys snaps their neck.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I quite watching when Scott Hall went into rehab for the umpteenth time. :thumb: I'm out of the loop right now. Just not the same. 

8) *"Hey..... Yo"* 8)








[/b]


----------



## alp12ha

That is very good news. I feel very glad to read this.
I think Undertaker is the only man in WWE That is very difficult to beat him.


----------

